# BALTIMORE | 325 West Baltimore | 100m | 325ft | 30 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*David S. Brown's planned 29-story tower on Baltimore's west side moves forward*



> The city’s design panel on Thursday approved schematic designs for David S. Brown Enterprises Ltd.’s proposed mixed-used office and residential tower at 325 W. Baltimore St.
> 
> The 29-story project near the University of Maryland, Baltimore campus will help extend a successful redevelopment run on the west side that David S. Brown chairman Howard S. Brown has led. So far, the redevelopment includes 20,000 square feet of new retail space on the 400 block of West Baltimore and a 40,000-square-foot renovated office building at 405 W. Redwood St.
> 
> [...]





rockin'.baltimorean said:


> *hot off the press*!!!!! *new* david s.brown renderings for 325 West Baltimore....


----------



## MTLskyline (Sep 23, 2005)

Some very nice projects going up in Baltimore.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Trex-md (Dec 21, 2013)

Blends in well with the surrounding university structures


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

^^yep. Brick, brick, and more red brick.....


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Under construction


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Any updates on this building??


----------

